# Ariens ST1032 problem



## rrlagas1979 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello all. I am new to the forum and I need some advice. This past summer i bought a used 2000 model year Ariens ST1032. We just got some snow today so I thought I would try it out. Well it starts and runs well until i get to about 3 inches of snow then its wants to bog down and stall out. I have been poking around online about the problem and have been wondering if it is the governor kicking down the throttle while its under load. Anybody got an answer? 
Thanks.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

It is probably the carb needing cleaned or adjusted.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Most likely it is the carburetor. I would clean the carburetor well with a can of carburetor cleaner and check the gasket to the carburetor for a good seal since an air leak can cause problems. Remove the main jet from the carburetor and clean well with carburetor cleaner. Remove the entire carburetor and spray into the main jet orifice until you see carburetor cleaner coming out of the throat of the carburetor. Remove the low speed jet and repeat with spraying with carburetor cleaner. I would also replace the spark plug as well. Use a flat head screw driver remove the main jet nozzle emulsion tube. Use a thin stiff wire to clean all the small holes in the main nozzle. Spray carburetor cleaner up into the opening and also spray up into the idle fuel passage as well. Thread the nozzle back up and snug well with screw driver. replace the idle jet and the main needle jet and thread in until lightly seated. The initial adjustment is 1 & 1/2 turns out for the high speed and 1 turn out for the idle adjustment. Good luck
Here is some Tecumseh carburetor information on how to do this
http://www.asos1.com/tecumseh4hp/Tecumseh.pdf


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

First, what was the snow like? was it wet and slushy?
and where do you live? (just a city and state is fine)
(where you live is actually relevant!  if you live in certain climates, a big 1032 might not be a good machine for you..)

Scot


----------



## rrlagas1979 (Dec 2, 2013)

ok thanks I will try that. Is there somewhere online that has a diagram of the carburetor?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

rrlagas1979 said:


> ok thanks I will try that. Is there somewhere online that has a diagram of the carburetor?


Disassembly, Cleaning and Repair of Tecumseh (Lauson) Series 3 Carburetor 632334a

donyboy73 - YouTube


----------



## rrlagas1979 (Dec 2, 2013)

I live in the northern part of maine. I wanted a bigger snowblower because some of our snowfalls here can go past 12 inches of snow frequently. The snow was NOT slushy.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

rrlagas1979 said:


> ok thanks I will try that. Is there somewhere online that has a diagram of the carburetor?


http://www.asos1.com/tecumseh4hp/Tecumseh.pdf

This is really detailed but the donnyboy73 videos are real good and easy to follow.


----------



## rrlagas1979 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks you for the references everyone. Hopefully cleaning the carburetor will take care of the issue.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

rrlagas1979 said:


> I live in the northern part of maine. I wanted a bigger snowblower because some of our snowfalls here can go past 12 inches of snow frequently. The snow was NOT slushy.


thanks for letting us know!
ok, well thats different then..I thought you might live in Virginia or something! 

Well, that pretty much rules out everything except the carb adjustments, which have already been mentioned..I just wanted to make sure we had all the necessary information to make a good diagnosis..

thanks,
Scot


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

It could be compression too. After the carb check on the valves to see if they need ground down.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Shryp said:


> It could be compression too. After the carb check on the valves to see if they need ground down.


Yes. Really low compression can cause an engine to be low on power. You can check compression with a compression guage but most engines should test at 60 pounds or greater. Since there is a compressing release on most engines. See if it tests 60 Psi or greater


----------

